# PX4 Holster



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope I did not miss a thread on this. I was wondering if anyone knew when the Blackhawk CQC Serpa holster maybe coming out for the PX4. I have one for my HK and love the index finger release. Here is a pic of it with a glock in it:


----------

